# Would you rename a type?



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 13, 2008)

Personally, I would rename a few of the types for various reasons.

Grass- Plant
Grass is only one kind of plant. I think Plant-type makes more sense.

Steel- Metal
As with Grass, Steel is only one kind of metal, and there are many Pokemon that are Steel-type, but based on another metal, such as Bronzor, the Bronze Pokemon.

Ghost- Spirit
Okay, so this one's a little sketchy. I just think it would make a little more sense seeing as Ghosts are dead, but spirits aren't necessarily.

???- Unknown
I just think a word makes more sense as a type name than punctuation.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 13, 2008)

No, I would not. They are simple and already well-established.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 13, 2008)

I wouldn't rename any, but I agree with your ideas.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 13, 2008)

The only one I might consider is changing electric into lightning. It's that way in the TCG (same with steel and metal), and it rolls off my tongue a little better.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, if I had the ability to change these names, I wouldn't since they have been the same types for a long time. I just think that these names would make more sense.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd prolly change Flying to Air.

And if I could think of something better than "Normal," I'd change that to. Normal sucks...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 13, 2008)

Grass -> Leaf.

It just seems more sensical.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah Ghost should be Spirit. :[

It sounds better anyways.


----------



## Diz (Jul 13, 2008)

yep, I agree with Gooberdued, Flying should be air, grass should be plant, Steel should be metal. It fits with fire, water, and psychic and the other types that I can't bring to mind.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 3, 2008)

i don't like 'bug' for two reasons:

1. it reinforces the idea that land-based arthropods are inferior to other animals by clumping the corresponding pokemon together (excluding Drapion and probably something else) under a name used to antagonize real ones. what i'm saying is that mammals and reptiles can be any type they want, but insects, arachnids, myriapods and things-you-don't-know-what-are apparently have to be segregated as being "icky bugs".

2. "bug", besides being slang for any land-based arthropod, is the common name for hemipterids, which are just one order out of a good portion of an entire phylum. in other terms, imagine if most vertebrates (including reptiles and fish) were lumped together and called "rodents".

sadly, i can't think of a better term that flows off the tongue.


----------



## Medical Meccanica (Aug 4, 2008)

Flying -> Wind and Ground -> Earth.
I honestly hate those two because they're so simplistic and childish. I mean, kids also know what Earth and Wind are but they sound so much more sophisticated.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 4, 2008)

Flying -> Winged. Except for Doduo and a couple of others.

Normal -> Neutral.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 4, 2008)

'Earth' sounds so overused, though.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

i'd prefer "air" or "wind" for a flying rename.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think Flying should be renamed to Air or Wind because they can't control the wind, they just have limbs that can manipulate it.

I'd change Normal to Boring, because I can say so, plus I don't think changing it to Mammal would work because of Normal/Flying types being mostly birds. Neutral implies no strenghts or weaknesses, even though Normal does.

Ground shouldn't be changed to Earth because it discriminates against other planets.

Otherwise, I'd agree with Drifloon Rocks for the type renames he staded except for ???, because Unknown would be too long to spell, and I'm not sure that it would fit.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

can electric, fire and water types really control their element either?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 4, 2008)

???- Strange.
I'm pretty sure it'll fit. I mean , Unown are strange. Right?


----------



## Jetx (Aug 4, 2008)

Aviculor said:


> i don't like 'bug' for two reasons:
> 
> 1. it reinforces the idea that land-based arthropods are inferior to other animals by clumping the corresponding pokemon together (excluding Drapion and probably something else) under a name used to antagonize real ones. what i'm saying is that mammals and reptiles can be any type they want, but insects, arachnids, myriapods and things-you-don't-know-what-are apparently have to be segregated as being "icky bugs".
> 
> ...


You really thought that through, didn't you?


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

i suppose i did.


----------



## @lex (Aug 4, 2008)

Aviculor said:


> i don't like 'bug' for two reasons:
> 
> 1. it reinforces the idea that land-based arthropods are inferior to other animals by clumping the corresponding pokemon together (excluding Drapion and probably something else) under a name used to antagonize real ones. what i'm saying is that mammals and reptiles can be any type they want, but insects, arachnids, myriapods and things-you-don't-know-what-are apparently have to be segregated as being "icky bugs".
> 
> ...


Yeah, but, you know, DRAGON and GHOST and sort of FLYING are the same: describing characteristics rather than element.


But I would change Steel to Metal. In a heartbeat.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 4, 2008)

@lex said:


> I would change Steel to Metal. In a heartbeat.


^Me too. Definitely.

Also, Grass to Plant is way better.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 4, 2008)

How about Flying ---> Sky? 
...:D? Anyone like my idea?

I also agree with Grass ---> Plant; Ghost ---> Spirit; and Steel ---> Metal.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

@lex said:


> Yeah, but, you know, DRAGON and GHOST and sort of FLYING are the same: describing characteristics rather than element.


that's not really what i said. "bug" denotes the pokemon being "icky" or "gross", since it's used to mean that for any invertebrate that lives on land. meanwhile, "ghost" denotes the pokemon being capable of intangibility, invisibility, levitation and possession, "flying" denotes the pokemon being able to fly and manipulate wind, and "dragon" denotes the pokemon being extremely powerful and cool as well as being a reptile. in fact, dragon's connotation is almost the complete opposite of bug's.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 5, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> Ground shouldn't be changed to Earth because it discriminates against other planets.


I found that hilarious. xD It's so true.

I don't think Ground and Flying should be changed to Earth and Air/Wind; those alternatives are used everywhere. And I don't think they'd really fit Pokemon; Earth and Air seem to me like the elements of a fantasy game. Wait... okay, a _magical_ fantasy game. With spells and such.

Before seeing this thread, I would never have thought twice about any of these, but now that I think about it, I don't really like the names of the Fighting, Poison, and Normal types, though I can't think of what they would be changed to.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 5, 2008)

come to think of it, poison bothers me too, since "poison" itself is a pretty vague term. also, poisons and venoms are entirely different, yet uses of both within pokemon are considered the same thing. Toxin or Hazard would be a lot better.

many details of the pokemon world would be a lot different if it was up to me.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 5, 2008)

I think "Dark" could be changed to "Night," considering how many Dark-types there are that have something to do with night.

As with the Normal and Fighting-types, Normal probably could be changed to Common or something. I haven't thought of anything for Fighting except Combat.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 5, 2008)

...Fighting could be Ninja :P
Then again, that wouldn't fit for a lot of them.
...How about Poison is Toxic or Toxin? Maybe Psychic could be Mind?


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 8, 2008)

Ice - Snow
Fire - Flame
Rock - Stone
Ground - Earth
Water - Aqua


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 8, 2008)

Steel -> Metal
Water -> Aquatic
Grass -> Plant
Fighting -> Offensive/Physical


----------



## Zeph (Aug 8, 2008)

Whoever said Normal should be changed to Common - do you consider Kangaskhan, Chansey and Porygon 'common'?

I don't think any should be changed, personally. And, uh, RandomTyphoon, Unown have nothing to do with the ??? type. They're Psychic.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 9, 2008)

Let's see...

- Grass to Plant
- Fighting to Combat (I really like that, Cryptica. :D)
- Steel to Metal
- Ghost to Spirit

Changing Ground to Earth and Flying to Wind shouldn't happen. They're already in many games and, personally, it's kind of overused.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 9, 2008)

Normal - Generic
I agree with Ghost to Spirit
I suppose Metal would be okay instead of steel :\


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 15, 2008)

Grass should be Plant-type.
Flying should be Air- or Wind-type.
That is all.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 15, 2008)

Dark should be changed to evil


----------



## Keta (Aug 17, 2008)

Yanmega said:


> Dark should be changed to evil


Dark-types are not arbitrarily evil. The name is misleading though- after all, what is "dark" energy? 

I agree with the changes suggested in the first post.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 17, 2008)

Yanmega said:


> Dark should be changed to evil


NO. Dark is more like...night, not evil-dark.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 17, 2008)

Besides, Dark IS Evil. In Japan. *shot*


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 17, 2008)

Steel to Metal because it makes a lot more sense. Other than that, not really anything.


----------



## Tora (Aug 17, 2008)

Like whoever said, some types are just describing the characteristics. Or whatever.

Which is why none should be changed.


----------



## @lex (Aug 18, 2008)

Actually, Dark would be more "evil" than "night". The Dark type in Pokémon doesn't really mean the element dark, as in dark magic, but rather, dark moves are evil and bad tricks. Like Thief, Faint Attack, Snatch, Switcheroo...

Then again, there _are_ a few Dark moves which actually use Dark energy - Dark Pulse comes to mind.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 18, 2008)

I just don't like that it is, mostly because of the "dark=evil" stereotype. I kinda like "dark" stuff, but not "evil" stuff. I don't want to think of some of my favorite Pokemon are "evil", even if I know they aren't just because of their type, but you get what I mean...

I would have to kill somebody if that renaming happened. Okay, kill is going a bit too far... Maybe just throw eggs at and toilet paper at their house.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, but as someone already said, Dark _is_ called 'Evil' in Japan.


----------



## Abufi (Aug 18, 2008)

grass -> plant
steel -> metal
bug -> insect


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 18, 2008)

Abufi said:


> bug -> insect


Ariados and Spinark, anyone? They aren't insects.



Aviculor said:


> come to think of it, poison bothers me too, since "poison" itself is a pretty vague term. also, poisons and venoms are entirely different, yet uses of both within pokemon are considered the same thing. Toxin or Hazard would be a lot better.


All too true. I guess venom is poisonous, so poison would cover more things then a venom type. 



Shadow Lucario said:


> Ice - Snow
> Fire - Flame
> Rock - Stone
> Ground - Earth
> Water - Aqua


D: No. Just no. Flame and Aqua are overused, and "Earth" is more of grass and land, not ground. Stone is ok, I guess...



Pikachu Goddess said:


> Let's see...
> 
> - Grass to Plant
> - Fighting to Combat (I really like that, Cryptica. :D)
> ...


I like these ideas! Metal is a must, and Combat sounds cooler than fighting.


----------



## FLICKxxOFF (Aug 19, 2008)

_Whaddabout like... Dragon -> Serpent? Naw that's too tacky...
Dark - > Shady... ew no that makes me think of scary people at night. 
Perhaps Ghost --> Haunt ? Meh... the well of creavity is empty. _


----------



## Mudkipz (Aug 19, 2008)

The Grass type's always bugged me. I mean, I've always thought, "Hey, Venusaur doesnt have _grass_ on its back!...It has a freaking flower!" But then, it's easier to picture grass being scorched by fire than a nice, sturdy tree which is always what comes to my mind when I say "plant". 

But that's nothing compared to calling Venusaur grass. >:o


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

grass should be plant alot of pokemon are not covered in grass they have leaves and flowers! and in torrettas case trees.

steel should be metal *steel* is 1 metal their not all steel bronzor bronzong.

the rest is fine


----------

